

Pebble app tracks seizures for World Epilepsy Day [that's today] - AlexanderDolan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cf-HkMLPYEU

======
gngrasshopper
Hasn't this been posted to HN several times in the last few days?

~~~
AlexanderDolan
It was posted once several days ago. We wanted to post for Purple Day because
despite support, there is a lack of awareness for the condition. We want to
changed that

------
ryanabooth
Interesting usage of a watch. I hope this takes off.

